# mickey hates his leash



## mickeyboy (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been getting some great advice on here, thanks to everyone.

Mickey doesn't have all his shots so hasn't been outside. I want to get him ready to start going outside for walks and exercise, but he HATES his leash. When I put it on him in the house, he cries and pulls on it even when I'm standing still.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> I've been getting some great advice on here, thanks to everyone.
> 
> Mickey doesn't have all his shots so hasn't been outside. I want to get him ready to start going outside for walks and exercise, but he HATES his leash. When I put it on him in the house, he cries and pulls on it even when I'm standing still.
> 
> ...


You might try just putting the leash on him in the house and letting him get used to it without any resistance. Just hook him up and let him wander around the house (without you). He'll get used to it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maybe try giving him lots of treats and praise when you put the leash on him. I would also try working up to putting the leash on. I mean show him the leash and give him a treat... put it on him give him a treat and immediately take it off. I would try to create positive associations with the leash. Good luck and let us know how it goes!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The first thing they do is try to "scratch" it off. Then they will try to lead themselves with it. If you have other puppies they will take off with the end of the lead and pull them along. Everyone has great advice. Enjoy teaching them. It's fun. They are so smart.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

For a maltese I would use a harness and not a leash. I let Shiloh wear it inside the house roaming free to get used to having it on first. Gradually we took him outdoors with the leash attached to the harness.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry hated his leash at first, too, and I thought he would never go for a walk. Gradually, though, he got used to it and now he loves to walk. Good luck with your puppy!!! I use a harness, also, not a collar. Debbie


----------

